
Ask HN: Which CS Graduate Program? CMU or UCB or UMass - monikp
I have been admitted to 3 graduate programs:<p>1. Carnegie Mellon University - Master&#x27;s in Computational Data Science (MCDS)<p>2. University of California, Berkeley - Master&#x27;s of Information Management and Systems (MIMS)<p>3. University of Massachusetts, Amherst - MS in CS<p>I&#x27;m an international applicant and in my final year of undergrad now. I have a few internships at tech startups with machine learning and development roles. I&#x27;ve also done some research work pertaining to NLP. I think I have an entrepreneurial bent too.<p>To be honest, I don&#x27;t know what I want to do with my life (yes, I want to make money to pay back the loan for my education and continue to live a comfortable life later) but I&#x27;m not really sure if I want to pursue research (whether academia or industrial) or just get done with a software engineering role.<p>I wish to work on something that deals with solving a large problem. I don&#x27;t know which of the programs will help me get there and I do believe that Silicon Valley does have a lot of such opportunities.<p>If anybody here familiar with this matter could chip in their two cents, that would help me a lot. Thanks!
======
brianolson
wherever you go, don't pay full price. (I went to CMU)

~~~
monikp
how?

